# ASSOS T.FF 1Shorts S7



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

What's the word on the ASSOS T.FF 1 S7 bibshorts and jerseys, is this a marketing scheme tagging on the Mercedes AMG name or is there something technically different. Looks like the jerseys have a skin foil integrated is a change, can't find anything on the bibs.


----------

